# When you're poor and need major dental work??



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I wasn't sure which forum to post this in so hopefully, I came close.

Anyway, I met a guy at work. He's doing some seasonal work with me at Amazon. He's pretty poor, doesn't have much. Only himself and a pretty ratty rv. He doesn't look like he's ever really had a whole lot. Very nice guy, maybe not the sharpest knife in the drawer and maybe not in the best of health but he's making do. He appears to be somewhere around 60 or so.

Anyway, we got to talking the other day and he's got some pretty serious dental problems going on. Plenty of missing teeth and some loose ones he's waiting on to fall out. Yikes. He needs some help in that regard. Not sure if he needs to have what's there pulled and get a full new set or whether he needs to go for some partials. Either way, I know he doesn't have the $$ and I sure don't have it laying around to give him.

But I did get to wondering, what do people do who don't have much money or insurance that need something like that? I haven't a clue what anything like that even costs but I can't think it's cheap.

I've seen some really nasty looking dentures on people, ones that looked like someone carved what looked like something that would go there out of a piece of PVC pipe and stuck it in their mouths. I've seen some that looked like the real thing, I wouldn't have even known if they hadn't told me, that they weren't real. I've also known of some getting implants of some kind that don't come out. 

If the guy had no teeth at all, it would probably be pretty easy to send him to someplace like "Affordable Dentures", who advertise a full set for a few hundred dollars. But since he's got maybe 1/3 or 1/2 of his own, in various states of disrepair, I suspect a few hundred bucks won't cover it. Last I heard, a simple extraction for one tooth was maybe $100. That would add up.

Would somebody like that be able to sign up for some kind of dental insurance plan and pay the premiums for a while and then get what they needed done as a way to make it happen? (I don't know, have never had dental insurance myself.) 

The guy is as nice as they come and we've become well enough acquainted that I feel like I could broach the subject with him. Just don't quite know what to suggest.

Anybody here been down that road or know someone who has been that could offer some insight? 

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

check with your health department, DHHR, dental schools. We have nothing around here.


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

Mexico. Don't laugh. Got my son a new beautiful mouth last year.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

This is not an answer but a comment. Those bad teeth could be damaging his heart and blood vessels. It is serious. I bet he is in pain. 

For this reason I wish the little smiles that shows someone with missing teeth should be removed. Nothing humorous about having missing, decayed teeth, especially when it is almost impossible for some to remedy them because of the cost.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Breaking open capsules of CoQ10 to squirt onto the bad teeth will help to take down inflammation and swelling. It is not a cure, but it does kill a lot of infection, and helps to reduce inflammation and pain. It does wonders for dental issues.


----------



## ad in wnc (Jan 12, 2014)

The community college dental assistant program director might be able to give you some ideas too.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I don't know where there's a dental school nearby but I'll suggest it. 

Also, have heard that some people go to Mexico for dental work. Way cheaper from what I hear. Don't know, never been to Mexico.

Interesting idea on the Coq10 capsules. I think I read an article a week or so ago about people "swishing" (not the word they used) some kind of oil (maybe olive oil?) around in their mouths several times a day to help with infection / inflammation. I might suggest that to this guy as well.

Thanks for the input! I hate to see anyone suffering.


----------



## nostawmama (Dec 29, 2011)

Some places have dental clinics that work off a sliding payment scale, many procedures will be done free for people with little to their name. It can be a pain in the behind to get in because some are first come first serve so you just have to wait and may or may not be seen. However, it could be an option for someone with few.

I have some wisdom teeth (like all of them) that came in the wrong direction and they really need to come out, but like your buddy, paying for it would be hard.


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

I used to have wretched teeth when I was a vegetarian. All of my old fillings hurt and new cavities kept popping up. Then I discovered the Weston A Price Foundation diet and the concept of remineralizing teeth. It includes things like eating no processed foods and raw milk, so Likley the average joe won't be on the bandwagon. The key is to eat mineral rich foods with fats and fermentd cod liver oil seems to do the job. I've only had one tooth ache since I started and that was when I stopped taking ferment cod liver oil for a few months. 
The second key is to ditch common toothpastes! I know it sounds counter intuitive but a lot of the preservatives and chemicals in toothpaste are actually bad for the teeth. A good toothpaste is typically expensive unless you make your own. I make one out of coconut oil, tea tree oil, calcium carbonate, a little clay and a little baking soda. Even brushing with baking soda then taking a shot of oil to swish with would be better than most toothpastes!
Oh and if you call your local dept of health they should be able to advise how to get dental insurance through the state or recommend some sliding scale dentists,


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

nostawmama Are you near the Ral/Dur area? There's several places that train Dentists. My experience has been, UNC is almost impossible to get into for a cleaning. When I did, it was $30. I'd investigate Duke; and there's one other place. I'll try to find out. I'd Google Dental Schools in your area. At least it's a possibility.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Check with your local colleges. Many here go to the OSU dental clinic.


----------



## nostawmama (Dec 29, 2011)

Sandra Spiess said:


> nostawmama Are you near the Ral/Dur area? There's several places that train Dentists. My experience has been, UNC is almost impossible to get into for a cleaning. When I did, it was $30. I'd investigate Duke; and there's one other place. I'll try to find out. I'd Google Dental Schools in your area. At least it's a possibility.


Couple hrs away from there but I might find something near Greensboro, I'm only 30 mins from there. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

Mexico is no joke. My friend had an estimate for dental work here and it was over 20 grand. She had it done in Mexico for less than six, by an American DDS. I have an acquaintance I surf with who is a dentist and he claims he can save 15 grand a month in malpractice insurance by moving to Jalisco and taking cash only. Costa-Rica and Israel are big medical tourism centers now too.


----------



## BohemianWaxwing (Sep 13, 2014)

Oil pulling (the "swishing" with oil) and diet changes such as Anahatalotus recommended above are within the reach of most people for prevention and fixes for minor issues. Sounds like the OP's friend may be beyond the point where those kinds of things will be sufficient, though. Could be an RV trip to Mexico is called for!


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

What state are you in ?? That would probably help in finding a location for your friend. My daughter lives in SC and not very far from her is a place that makes dentures ..and nice looking ones.


----------



## Eagle-eye (Sep 16, 2014)

light rain said:


> This is not an answer but a comment. Those bad teeth could be damaging his heart and blood vessels. It is serious. I bet he is in pain.
> 
> For this reason I wish the little smiles that shows someone with missing teeth should be removed. Nothing humorous about having missing, decayed teeth, especially when it is almost impossible for some to remedy them because of the cost.


Yes, my dentist talks alot about this. More and more heart disease, diabetes, and many types of cancer are being traced back to poor oral hygiene. It seems those bacteria enter the blood stream and cause problems, etc.


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

Yes, serious. Poor diet contributes to bad teeth. Smoking, sleep apnea, asthma, allergies do, too, since folks sleep with their mouths open. Rotten teeth are a source of illness into the body. A dental school?


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

I feel bad for anyone who is suffering from bad teeth but especially for pregnant women. Everything she is dealing with because of the decay and infection so is the baby. 

Parents with little/big kids absolutely need to insist on them brushing am and pm. Also, soda pop is a real rotter of teeth... Also chewable vit C is hard on the teeth... Those were mistakes I/we made as a parent that I can't go back and change. :ashamed:

I use the Arm and Hammer baking soda toothpaste and a cheapie Braun small rechargeable toothbrush. I find when I use the brand of toothpaste my DH uses my teeth/mouth do not feel as good later in the day. I am going to make my own toothpaste out of baking soda and essential oil and a sweetener, probably raw honey, and see how that tastes and works out. 

The first thing the guy needs to do is get a soft toothbrush and start brushing his teeth 2 times a day. Got to start somewhere.


----------



## Eagle-eye (Sep 16, 2014)

^^Definitely. And floss, floss ,floss. Brushing is not enough. As my dentist says, flossing is not optional you have to floss regularly.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

You are right EagleEye. Our daughter's dentist told her "just floss the teeth you want to keep". That one sentence did more than hours of my nagging...:thumb:


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Helena said:


> What state are you in ?? That would probably help in finding a location for your friend. My daughter lives in SC and not very far from her is a place that makes dentures ..and nice looking ones.


Right now, I'm in south central Kentucky. Won't see my friend for a couple of days but watching the replies. Thanks!


----------



## modineg44 (Jun 25, 2002)

Is he a veteran? There are VA dental clinics.

Nancy


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

can poor people get glasses?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Use Less said:


> sleep apnea


How? Because it dries out the mouth? Just curious?


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

This is OT. I make my own tooth paste. UNIV of MI. told me my gums were phenominal. The tooth paste isn't the cheapest thing you can use. However, it's not at all expensive. Has healing things like, Tea Tree Oil. Once ingredients are bought, they last a long time. If any interest, I will post.


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

We have RAM (Remote Area Medical) that also does dental. They go to different counties and set up at schools and such. Check with different charities, also google "free dental".


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

modineg44 said:


> Is he a veteran? There are VA dental clinics.
> 
> Nancy


my son was told by va, no dental service unless it was a injury in service...he needs dental care also...but no help from them... is it diffrent in diffrent states?


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

Forcast said:


> can poor people get glasses?


There are some charities that take donated glasses and give them to people that need them. I'm not sure what there called though.
I get glasses for $7 to $10 a pair (including prescription lenses) from http://www.zennioptical.com/ you have to enter your prescription but they don't call to confirm it.
Hope that helps!


----------



## Jaime918 (Nov 1, 2014)

Out here our college students in dental school do low cost dental work with low upfront cost and they bill the rest. Is something like this possibly available around your area?


----------



## Jaime918 (Nov 1, 2014)

Also if he has pain or slight infection. Here is a recipe I made when my hubby had a bad tooth and I use for mine as well. Here is the link.. ........

https://cookpad.com/en/recipes/90399-herbal-remedy-for-tooth-pain-and-slight-infection?ref=search


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

If his income and assets are low enough, he may be eligible for Medicaid. It doesn't hurt to look into it.

There are also organizations like Remote Area Medical that give free medical and dental care to anyone who needs it, but they aren't in every area all the time.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

He probably needs a Vitamin C supplement. This will reduce inflammation and may help rebuild tissue. If you are not close enough to drive to a dental school, call some dentists. They often do charity work but donât advertise it. Some may do charity on a different scale, putting his mouth in order and letting him pay on it monthly, like a loan.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Thank you all for your thoughts! I have passed them along to my friend. He was kinda quiet so I'm not sure what kind of a plan he may have. I tried not to embarrass him in suggesting... it's kind of a touchy subject, and rather personal.

Thanks again for your insights! Hoping they will be helpful.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

The problem with commercial toothpastes and mouthwashes are they are acidic so your mouth is acidic causing damage to your teeth. Sweetie has to take meds that cause dry mouth. The 2 things were causing small cavities in crevices in her teeth. She uses a rinse to keep her mouth at PH neutral. Special toothpaste, too, kind of expensive at $10.00 a tube but only needing a pea size amount a tube lasts a long time. I use both too. Brush after breakfast, rinse once a day before bedtime, brush after. Sweetie has had no cavities for almost 10 years now and has all her teeth. The bacterial test costs $10.00 by swab, to check PH. Our dentist charges Sweetie $65.00, cleaning and the swab because she has dry mouth. X-ray only if a sensitive area. We go every 4 months, general checkup and swab, 15 minutes, $35.00. Pay now or pay later.

We have a dental van that comes around twice a month, I used them to get several teeth pulled. Cost was $50.00.

I will not have a root canal. I have lost 9 teeth, the back molars because of polio. The 9th one was replaced with an implant when I was 14 from a broken jaw. I have no cavities in the ones I have left or any gaps. I do have 1 crown, back, bottom right rear, right behind the implant, it was reset after the broken jaw and was soft and started breaking off 5 years ago....James


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Try calling local agencies and ask. Every so often in larger towns in Colorado they have "free" day for those in need of dental work.


----------



## AHGoodwin (Mar 22, 2014)

Bellyman said:


> I don't know where there's a dental school nearby but I'll suggest it.
> 
> Also, have heard that some people go to Mexico for dental work. Way cheaper from what I hear. Don't know, never been to Mexico.
> 
> ...


Coconut oil. It is an anti bacterial and an anti viral. I used the oil pulling method just two weeks ago to get rid of an abscess. It works wonderfully. 

As far as cheap dental care, I am currently trying to find some options for my husband and I. We both are in very poor condition and will be needing at the least a couple root canals and extractions. I've already estimated that its going to be over $3000 for each of us. That isn't a lot to most people, but for us, well, we drive a car we got for $700 on CL. $6000 isn't something we can just pull out of some savings account because we don't have extra income to go to a savings account and we cant get $6000 credit so that isn't an option either. I have found a couple places that do sliding scale, but they only offer the basic care, not the major procedures that we are in need of. The problem is that even when I was working and HAD dental insurance, the cost of the care was too high. They wouldn't do anything without full payment up front unlike doctors where the insurance pays first then you pay the difference. 

At least we are able to do something about our gum disease which is very severe. Many people said that using a waterpic system reversed their gum disease so I got a waterpik flosser and sonic toothbrush set from QVC for only $17 a month. (Total cost is $90).


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Called UNC, today. I knew, it was this way for cleanings, they're going to send application. Then the process of a lottery to determine if they'll do the work. They just have too many patients.


----------

